# Juvenile Wood Pigeon in garden



## rebmack (Jul 1, 2013)

A young juvenile wood pigeon has been sat in the same spot at the bottom of my garden since 8 am and it is now 4 pm. I have put water and food out for it but it does not seem interested. It does not look to have any injuries and its parents are nowhere to be seen. What do I do? I have a rabbit run I can put it in overnight with a towel over the top to protect it from cats. I have 2 dogs that have had to stay out of garden all day due to the bird. Help!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

keep it caged at night and put it back in the same spot or in the tree it is nearest in the morning. the parent birds do not hang around to deter predators.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

rebmack said:


> A young juvenile wood pigeon has been sat in the same spot at the bottom of my garden since 8 am and it is now 4 pm. I have put water and food out for it but it does not seem interested. It does not look to have any injuries and its parents are nowhere to be seen. What do I do? I have a rabbit run I can put it in overnight with a towel over the top to protect it from cats. I have 2 dogs that have had to stay out of garden all day due to the bird. Help!


Hi

Would you have seen a parent bird during that time if it had come to feed the youngster? One of the parents will often feed a grounded juvenile at intervals, depending on its age, but it is not an absolute certainty with pigeons.

Is there a tree on or very close to your property where the wood pigeons may have their nest? The young one may be just old enough to attempt a flight, but also may have fallen from a nest. In either case, it will be at risk outside if you do get any cats hanging out in or near your garden.

I would definitely take the bird in and check it over, in case it actually is abandoned or injured in a non obvious way, and place it in a secure place for the night.

A photo to bette determine approx. age could be useful.

Whereabouts are you located?


----------



## rebmack (Jul 1, 2013)

*thanks*

No parents of the pigeon were around yesterday. I kept it overnight in a rabbit run, with food and water. This morning I opened the door and the youngster came out and flew to the tree in my garden. Amazingly within 5 mins a big fat pigeon was sat with it. So a happy ending. Surprisingly I never saw the parent come down to it yesterday when it was stranded on the grass and I was watching it most of the day for many hours.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Sounds good 

So glad you helped the little one - he may not have made it without you keeping him safe.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

rebmack said:


> No parents of the pigeon were around yesterday. I kept it overnight in a rabbit run, with food and water. This morning I opened the door and the youngster came out and flew to the tree in my garden. Amazingly within 5 mins a big fat pigeon was sat with it. So a happy ending. Surprisingly I never saw the parent come down to it yesterday when it was stranded on the grass and I was watching it most of the day for many hours.


as I mentioned in post 2. "the parent birds do not usually hang around so as not to attract predators." so many fledglings get in worse circumstances with humans as their well meaning care giver when they need to stay where they are found most times.


----------

